# Yet another wood ID. Cherry?



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Got a little sample chunk of a log I might be able to get for free. After planning, it looks a lot like cherry. The tree looks different than I what I thought cherry trees looked like, but maybe (probably) I'm wrong.


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Oops, forgot context. First pic is close up of a split section, part of which I planed flat on the quartersawn face.
Second pic: on the left is the log in question. On the right is a piece of cherry, both planed end grain.
Third pic, top to bottom:
The log in question
A quartersawn piece of cherry finished w/ BLO
An unfinished quartersawn piece of cherry.

I have a pic of the bark, but I can't get it to upload. It's a little like sugar maple, but crisscrossed, if that makes any sense.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

It would be nice to see a flat cut section, but the quartersawn and end grain you've shown looks a lot like cherry. Compare it to the pics on my site.


----------



## johnmark (Jul 21, 2012)

have any leaves?


----------



## KTP (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Phinds, your site is great. I've used it before, but I can never remember the site or your screen name when I need it. Now its bookmarked.

No leaves, and I still cant get the bark uploaded. I'm confident its American black cherry. The grain patterns are all perfect matches and its as soft as the other cherry I have. The look of the tree was throwing me off, plus how pink the wood is rather than dark red.

Will post pictures if I can get my hands on the whole log.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Pink is normal for fresh cut. Take a look at the pic on my site labeled:

"American black cherry plank cut just seconds prior to this pic --- pinkish color is correct"


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

Do you have any sycamore in your area?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Treeguysrule said:


> Do you have any sycamore in your area?


The color would be right for fresh-cut sycamore, but the end grain structure is wrong --- the rays are too skinny (and probably too numerous although I'm not as sure about that)


----------



## Treeguysrule (Jan 1, 2014)

phinds said:


> The color would be right for fresh-cut sycamore, but the end grain structure is wrong --- the rays are too skinny (and probably too numerous although I'm not as sure about that)


I didn't think that end grain looked right, and not familiar with cherry. But the wavy pattern looks a little like sycamore.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Treeguysrule said:


> I didn't think that end grain looked right, and not familiar with cherry. But the wavy pattern looks a little like sycamore.


 
Yeah, the wavy ray flake pattern does look a lot like sycamore but after you get used to seeing the two it becomes pretty clear what the difference is almost all the time. I'm not saying I could never be fooled by cherry/sycamore difference based just on the ray flakes, but it would be unusual.


----------



## Longleaf Lumber Inc. (Jan 14, 2014)

phinds said:


> Yeah, the wavy ray flake pattern does look a lot like sycamore but after you get used to seeing the two it becomes pretty clear what the difference is almost all the time. I'm not saying I could never be fooled by cherry/sycamore difference based just on the ray flakes, but it would be unusual.


Color is certainly right for cherry. We've never seen sycamore quite that pink (not to say it couldn't happen). The end grain is certainly close. Based on those pics, consider this another vote for cherry.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Longleaf Lumber Inc. said:


> Color is certainly right for cherry. We've never seen sycamore quite that pink (not to say it couldn't happen). The end grain is certainly close. Based on those pics, consider this another vote for cherry.


Check out my sycamore page. There's some bright pink just-milled stuff about half way down the page that might amaze you if the piece in this thread is more pink than the pinkest you've ever seen for sycamore.

EDIT: Oh ... I already mentioned that in post #6


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

I too would say it's cherry. Another way to verify would be for the OP to smell it. Cherry smells much sweeter than sycamore.


----------

